
Data Submitted by the Italian Civil Defense on COVID19 in Italy, Updated Daily - illo
https://github.com/pcm-dpc/COVID-19
======
noodlesUK
What I don’t understand is why the US _still_ doesn’t have widespread testing.
If the government lifted restrictions on testing and let people other than CDC
and health authorities test for it, most research hospitals and universities
(and many other private labs) would be able to test for this disease very
easily. The reagents are commercially available, and most other countries are
rolling out (or have already rolled out) very widespread testing.

I am not an expert in this, so if someone with more understanding wants to
chime in I’d love to hear it.

Edit: the FDA has reduced the restrictions on clia regulated labs

[https://www.fda.gov/media/135659/download](https://www.fda.gov/media/135659/download)

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
I believe they said the additional testing will be ready Monday, some places
were ready Friday. LabCorp and Quest are two of those that are ready.

The labs at the universities and private companies had to verify the results
of the tests they created.

It's important to note that no other country has widespread testing either.
They simply take spit swabs and test a sample of them from a location. It's a
much less precise method, but appropriate in the places where there is a
widespread outbreak.

The CDC is working with these countries, it's not one country having it
together or not. Stop politicizing this.

~~~
Symmetry
There are some pretty widespread differences in testing between countries.
They had done over 140,000 tests on Friday compared to about 500 in the US and
were getting the tests turned around much faster between application and
result. I don't want to make this political either but US testing has until
now been disastrous and we really need to revisit the ways in which CDC, HSS,
and FDA policies and regulations interact to prevent this from happening in
future crises.

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
Many of the regulations were from previous administrations and have already
been rolled back.

They have shipped 1.5 million tests out to universities and private labs w/
more being made.

They have created a way for 3rd parties to create their own tests. LabCorp and
Quest are already up and running. Many others will be ready Monday.

I'm just happy the administration shut down traffic from China early on, even
though the move was labeled as xenophobic, which is silly.

Politicizing is evident when you ignore all the good things and highlight a
minor mistake (initial CDC testing limits due to a bad ingredient)

I just don't get what this gets you, especially when they are doing the thing
you want them to do.

I'm not sure what else you'd like to be done.

------
Jabbles
7% of the deaths in Italy yesterday were due to Covid-19.

[https://www.macrotrends.net/countries/ITA/italy/death-
rate](https://www.macrotrends.net/countries/ITA/italy/death-rate)

------
pibefision
Why no quarantine in Germany with this numbers in Italy? Any idea?

~~~
spectramax
Culture? Italians love to touch each other more than other cultures. Sorry if
this is offensive to anyone, no offense is meant.

~~~
late2part
Please don't apologize for asserting your perceived facts.

~~~
spectramax
Duly noted, thanks.

------
ersiees
I wonder if Zeit, people with machine learning background, could do to help
given open data. Is there some open source project or so to contribute to that
does something helpful e.g. predicting cases or areas at risk?

~~~
newtoday
I'm not sure about prediction efforts, but here's a map:
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

BTW, I'm really thankful to those who put this together.

------
lbeltrame
Bear in mind that the totals may "look odd": they are cumulative totals of
current cases + deaths + recovered.

~~~
TeMPOraL
All sources I've seen so far have been showing primarily that cumulative, so
it's not odd, it's standard.

------
hncynic23
Unless you have a very weak immune system or you are an elderly (50+) I
wouldn't worry to much about this.

~~~
doopy1
Going to break the rules here and call you a fucking idiot.

~~~
danharaj
king behavior

